# table mit dynamische Werte in Aplet zeichnen



## leo (30. Jan 2006)

ich möchte eine tabelle im Applet zeichnen. das speziell daran ist dass  die werte in der Tabelle beim änderung aktualisiert werden müssen.
ich bekomme immer neue werte beim Datenänderung und diese werte müssen in der Tabelle aktualisiert bzw. gezeichnet werden.
ich möchte die werte in eine tabelle schön darstellen mit rahmen und gitter und farben, scroll ...
ich habe JTable in der API angeschaut  aber ich kann sie nicht verwenden glaube ich weil die Tabelle immer neu gezeichnet werden muss beim Datenänderung.
ich habe bis jetzt in einer for schleife die werte durchgegangen und die werte mit drawString ausgegeben aber das sieht nicht schön aus.

danke für jeden Hinweis


----------



## Beni (30. Jan 2006)

JTable kann das alles... hier gucken


----------



## leo (30. Jan 2006)

hallo
danke Beni. ich habe mir das Link angeschaut.
ich weiss jetzt wann ich datenänderungen habe. in dem zeitpunkt muss ich nur die data vector updaten. aber meine Frage wie informiere die tabelle dass neu daten da sind und dass sie neuen stand zeigen soll in das Applet.
Datenänderung durch das editieren ist für mich unwichtig (ich kann tableChanged nicht gebrauchen). was für mich relevant ist die änderung der daten durch einen anderen prozess. ich habe es mit fireTableRowsUpdated() versucht aber das krige ich nicht hin.
kann mir jemand nur die vorgehenweise vielleicht anhand eines beispiels erklären.


----------



## André Uhres (30. Jan 2006)

Mit DefaultTableModel geht's ganz einfach.
Beispiel: TableTest_4.java (7. Beitrag)


----------

